# Salem Utah Sept. 11, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

9/11/2004
Salem, Utah 
On Arrowhead trail in the north west part of Salem at thier rodeo grounds 
Utah Antique Mechinery Show 
This show will have old farm mechinerydisplays. restored tractors, small engine displays. garden tractor pulls, large tractor pulls. food services Gordon Vincent 
801-798-8986 
[email protected]


----------

